# gun control ?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just looked on KSL to see if I could find a rifle barrel for my T/C pro hunter.

At this time KSL has removed all firearms from the ad site. 

I do feel very bad for what happend in Newtown!!!!! I was in shock when I heared about it on the news. My heart goes out to the familys that have lost a child, or loved one!

I know this will make some folks upset, and may even get this thread locked up? But, I feel that re-vamping the second admendment will only put the guns in the hands of the criminals, or mentaly disturbed, that should never have posession of a firearm.

I guees it will be a "wait and see" game now?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What's more sad are some stores suspending certain firearm sales. If they don't want business, then don't give them any folks. Very sad and disturbing events that took place last week in Newtown, no doubt. I just think businesses are going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Truly one of the most sad and horrible things that can happen. Banning guns is not the answer. Some businesses may feel like it is, and that is their right, but stopping law abiding citizens from owning firearms is wrong. All you have to do is look at that nut job in Sweeden (I think) that killed a boat load of people! No one there has access to a gun, so he had free reign. It is already illegal to kill someone, so why would some criminal care about another law regulating guns???


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Gun Control, is a feel good political "solution" that isn't a solution at all. 

It is sad these children were killed, it is also sad to see the polititions use the deaths as a political tool to get gun control passed.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

What happened was horrible. Cried a bunch of tears for them poor little kids and the adults,If you look at the pictures of the shooter you can see he was not all home.. And least we forget. Conn. has the 4th toughest gun laws in the Nation...


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

There was a real interesting segment on NPR (of all places) yesterday

Texas Teachers Can Carry Guns
Some Texas school teachers can now carry guns into their classrooms. They say doing so will increase security and help them respond to emergencies. Alex Cohen talks to David Thweatt, superintendent of the Harrold Independent School District in North Texas, about the decision to let teachers bring their guns to school.
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... d=93697446

It's an interesting approach. A number of school staff have been given both guns and comprehensive training. Only the Principal knows who and how many - not even parents do. It kind of makes sence. under the best of circumstance it would take law-enforcement what - 5 minutes to reach and enter a school. A lot can happen in that time.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

in my opion i beleive there is enough gun laws in place but the biggest problem we have is not in the law s but when a person does do a crime he or she is apprehended and process only to have the judical system either reduce the charges are have them pay the absolute minimuan all thats doing is letting the criminal element in the country free to redo there criminal activities in short if a person does do a serious crime let them do serious time and lheven forbid you kill someone the penelty should be short swift and to the point no more folks on death row for 20 plus years. and yeah if our little darlings do something that is wrong a short trip to the woodshed should be the option s to be considered. no one is in favor of child abuse but a good boot in the dairy air is not child abuse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be happy if it stops with just the reintroduction of the Brady Bill... but I think its going to go well beyond that personally. I think a ban on all semi-automatics is in our future. I seriously hope I'm wrong but it did happen in Australia.


-DallanC


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Banning guns and making them even harder to buy will not solve nothing all these shootings are done with legally bought and registered guns. The problem is not the guns it is the people. And banning them means people will obtain guns by other means which means they will have no way of tracing them


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After listening to the Presidents news conference this morning, I have no doubt they will be going all out to get their bans in place.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> After listening to the Presidents news conference this morning, I have no doubt they will be going all out to get their bans in place.


What I wonder is what the nature of the ban would be? Similar to the 1994 ban? Or will they not grandfather AWs in and require them to be destroyed?

This whole situation makes me sick. In every sense of the term, SICK. Shooting another person out of anger is never the answer. Countless individuals have been affected by this in so many ways. So many families are on the verge of crumbling all because of some individual's selfish behaviors.

We need to be proactive and start being more cognizant of behaviors that may be a good warning sign of these kinds of behaviors.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

No gun control measure would have prevented this crazy person, or any other sociopathic persons from getting his large moment of glory in the media by slaughtering innocents in a public place. 
No ban on "evil features" or "military weapons" will prevent this either. 
Guns didn't cause the issue, a crazy person did.

However more restrictions will damage the ability of free citizens to exercise their 2nd Amendment rights and their ability to defend themselves. It also cedes more power to a government that is interested in more and more control - particularly the current regime who has grandiose social engineering goals that aren't in harmony with individual freedom.

This tragedy was simply the excuse they were looking for coming at the proper time when the President fears no reelection and can act more freely (as he told the Russian President earlier). Obama has ALWAYS been anti-gun and now he has the excuse to act. Of course those who are most vocal anti-gun seem to be rich enough to also have personal or government bodyguards.

Tragedy is a dangerous time for the Bill of Rights because somebody is always there to wave a flag or an orphaned baby, or dead children - and use that to explain why we need to voluntarily give up rights our Founding Fathers so wisely gave to us. 
Watering down constitutional rights is not easily undertaken. So scaring Americans and then using that fear to explain why this egregious assault on their rights is for their own good is genius.
*This is not simply about guns. This is about rights*. It is a slippery slope from doing something in the interest of public safety to giving up what we hold dear. The slope is greased with fear, with a self-righteous belief that we know better than the framers of the Constitution. And it is all based on informal fallacy. The fallacy that these gun control schemes could have prevented this or any future tragedy.

Liberty and democracy are not the same things.
Democracy means the majority decides what rules govern us. Liberty is the idea that we all have certain rights that cannot be taken away, not even by a majority. These are the "inalienable rights" of the Declaration of Independence, and when we give them up voluntarily, for whatever reason no matter how altruistic, what we find is all we have done is given more rights to the government that were intended for us.
Doing so makes us less safe, not more


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Stunnerphil said:


> Banning guns and making them even harder to buy will not solve nothing all these shootings are done with legally bought and registered guns. The problem is not the guns it is the people. And banning them means people will obtain guns by other means which means they will have no way of tracing them


Stunnerphil - Most of these recent shootings were NOT done with "legally bought and registered guns." In Connecticut, the guns were taken from the shooter's mother's home after he murdered her. The recent shooting in an Oregon mall was done by some punk with a stolen firearm. The Virgina Tech shooter was a South Korean national, meaning he could not legally own a firearms in the U.S. The under-age Columbine shooters purchased the guns from a crooked gun store owner. And the list goes on.

If the firearms used in these tragic events were obtained legally, then "gun control" might actually have some effect on thwarting future incidents. However, by pointing out that these crimes were committed by firearms that were obtained _*illegally*_, it shows that criminals will find a way regardless of what that law says.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All the talk on a progun type of forum like this one is not going to do a thing. My suggestion is to sit down and send off a email to you congressional Representative and senator stating your view. If you don't know their email address you can follow these two links to find out.

http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_i ... rs_cfm.cfm


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

To put that smiling, laughing, vice present Joe in charge of anything is one scary thought.
Go Back To SLEEP JOE! you made a big enough fool of yourself during the debate. Can't even 
wait to see how bad you SCREW this up..HOLLY COW BATMAN!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> All the talk on a progun type of forum like this one is not going to do a thing. My suggestion is to sit down and send off a email to you congressional Representative and senator stating your view. If you don't know their email address you can follow these two links to find out.
> 
> http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/
> 
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_i ... rs_cfm.cfm


Thanks for the links.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

B Rock press conference on Gun Control. He spent bout 4 mins on gun control. Then did what he does so well. Went Political for 15 mins on the how the Republicans are going to toss us all over the CLIFF.. Come On MAN !! Stay on the Subject.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

All I can say is guns don't kill people! People kill people! Should we ban cars because some one got killed by a drunk driver! Some people just don't get it!


----------



## trdt44 (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted but this is a great article that everybody should read. It is a very well thought out pro-gun article.
http://kontradictions.wordpress.com...ew-the-assault-weapons-ban-well-ill-tell-you/


----------

